# Skip feature



## Towerboss (Jan 3, 2007)

I'd like to sugest allowing a 60 or 90 sec skip by using the same code S-P-S-#-#-S where # would be the skip interval you want. The big reason TiVo is a hit is the fastforwarding of commercials or live TV. I think it would be a great addition to be able to skip an entire commercial set. Most commercials are in 60 sec blocks or 30 sec blocks. Commercial sets are anywhere from 2 min 30 sec to 4 min long. Any way this could be added ???

TB


----------

